# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα πτήσης

## Kostas-Bs

Η νέα μου κατασκευή είναι μια κλούβα πτήσης για τους επερχόμενους νεοσσούς  ::    και όχι μόνο..
Είναι αλουμινένια κατασκευή σε διαστάσεις 1.10Μ Χ 84Υ Χ 50Π και είναι χωρισμένη  σε δυο ορόφους..

εδώ είναι το μπροστινό μέρος...  


και εδώ το πίσω..


τα συρτάρια είναι ξύλινα και  έχουν κατασκευαστεί  από πηχάκι 3Χ2 πόντους ενώ ο πάτος είναι από  MDF 5 χιλ.  
Πάνω συρτάρι..


και κατω..


και τα πομολάκια για τα συρταρια..


τα πορτάκια τα έχω φτιάξει να ανοίγουν προς τα πάνω για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και όταν βάζουμε μέσα το χέρι μας να αφήνει όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερο άνοιγμα για αποφυγή αποδράσεων.. :Happy: 
κόβουμε  το πορτάκι  λίγο πιο μεγάλο και αφήνουμε 2 ή 3 σύρματα μεγαλύτερα και με μια πένσα τα στραβώνουμε περίπου στην μέση σχηματίζοντας ένα Γ..  


Το βάζουμε στην κλούβα και το κρατάμε μισάνοιχτο και με μια πένσα στραβώνουμε και άλλο τα συρματάκια μας κάπως έτσι.. 


και έχουμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα....κλειστό.


πάνω πορτάκι..


και κάτω..


Για το χώρισμα των συρταριών έχω βάλει πηχάκι 4,5Χ2 πόντους..


και εδώ η πλαϊνή πλευρά..


και μια στην μορφή που έχει τώρα..

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή Κώστα!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Φανή. :wink:

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραιος ο Κωστας!!!! πολλα μπραβο!!!!

Ερωτηση 1. Σχαρα για πατο δεν εχει?? θα πατανε στις κουτσουλιες- υλικο πατου???
Ερωτηση 2. το πηχακι στο συρταρι δεν θα μαζευει βρωμια αφου εχει επιφανεια να κουτσουλανε εκει??
Ερωτηση 3. Δεν ειναι πολυ χαμηλα απο το εδαφος?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καταιγιστικός  ο Δημήτρης.. :Happy0196: 

Απάντηση 1η. Σχάρα δεν έχει, στα συρτάρια θα μπει άμμος. Ξύλινος.
Απάντηση 2η. κάθε φορά που θα βγάζω το συρτάρι θα το καθαρίζω.
Απάντησή 3η. Θα μπεί πάνω σε πάγκο από ντέξιον 1,40 ύψος..

----------


## mitsman

Ξερεις τι????
επειδη εχω κανει απιστευτες βλακειες με τις δικες μου κατασκευες προσπαθω να δω κατι που δεν εχεις σκεφτει να μην την πατας σαν εμενα!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη όλοι κάνουμε λάθη, για αυτό  τα ποστάρουμε εδώ να δούμε τα λάθη μας να τα διορθώσουμε και να βοηθηθούν κάποιοι που ξεκινάνε τώρα.. 



Η υπογραφή σου τα λέει όλα!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.

Τρύπες στις άκρες ανοιχτές, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που ακριβώς εννοείς....

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αν εννοείς αυτά δεν είναι τρύπες αλλά οι σύνδεσμοι που ενώνει το αλουμίνιο..

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ υπεροχη !



στους πατους που ειναι ξυλινοι προσεχε μονο τις χαραμαδες για ψειρες .βαλε συλικονη στις επαφες με τα πηχακια .συμφωνω με τον δημητρη (και ηταν και δικο μου αρχικο λαθος γιατι τα ταψακια ειναι λιγο χαμηλα και δεν μπορω να το διορθωσω ) να βαλεις πλεγμα στον πατο .γινεται πανευκολα .σκεψου οτι φταχνεις ενα ταψι απο πλεγμα ακριβως μερικα χιλιοστα μικροτερο απο τα ξυλινα που εχεις .το γυρνας αναποδα και μπαινει μεσα σε καθε ενα απο αυτα ,που συνεχιζεις να μπορεις να τα βγαζεις ανετα οποτε θες .

θελω να μου στειλεις με πμ την πηγη των ταχυσυνδεσμων και τις διαστασεις που βρηκες .

επισης πες μας τις τιμες τους οπως και τις τιμες των δοκων αλουμινιου αν θυμασαι 


εχεις σκεφτει να την χωριζεις με χωρισμα και να την κανεις και ζευγαρωστρα;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ!!

Σωστό αυτό για τους πάτους, θα το φτιάξω για να μην έρχονται τα πουλιά σε επαφή με την άμμο αλλά να πατάνε στο σύρμα.

Τα πηχάκια όλα τα έχω περάσει με αραιωμένη ξυλόκολλα και έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα στρώμα σε όλα τα ξύλα και από επάνω έχουν περαστεί τρία χέρια χρώμα και δεν έχει μείνει όχι χαραμάδα αλλά ούτε πόρος του ξύλου ανοιχτός!! 

Για ζευγαρώστρα όχι, την θέλω αποκλειστικά για πτήσης, στον ένα όροφο θα βάλω τις θηλυκές και στον άλλο θα βάζω τους νεοσσούς μέχρι να  μεγαλώσουν λιγάκι, κάτι σαν παιδικό σταθμό.     :Anim 26: 

 :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα να σου πω για το υποστρωμα .... pellets ασυζητητι !

----------


## andreascrete

όμορφη κλούβα αν και θα σε δυσκολέψει να πιάνεις τα πουλιά που θές αν αφήσεις μόνο μια πόρτα στην μέση του κλουβιού ....το ξέρω γιατί η πρώτη κλούβα μου ήταν σαν και την δική σου και δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω κάποιο πουλί καθόλου εύκολα απο την μια και μοναδική πόρτα.

----------


## jk21

σωστοτατη παρατηρηση του ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!! εγω εχω 2 πορτες σε σχεδον ιδια σε διαστασεις κλουβα και μπορω να τα πιανω μονο αν βαζω και τα 2 χερια .βολευει επισης να βγαζεις τις πατηθρες τοτε για να κινεις πιο ανετα τα χερια σου .θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις 2 πορτες δεξια αριστερα που στο μελλον μπορει να τις εχεις και για εξωτερικη φωλια .επισης αν μπορουσες να εβαζες απο μπροστα σε καποιο χωρο χωρισμα που να χωριζει οποτε θες την κλουβα στα 2 (οπως εχω εγω που την χρησιμοποιω σαν ζευγαρωστρα ) τοτε θα ειναι ακομα πιο ευκολο το εργο σου να τα πιανεις γρηγορα χωρις να στρεσσαρονται

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σωστό αυτό για τις πόρτες αλλά το σκέφτηκα αφού είχα κόψει την πόρτα!
Είναι λίγο δύσκολο τώρα γιατί το σύρμα είναι μονοκόμματο και πρέπει να το κόψω και να αλλάξω της πρόσοψης τουλάχιστον.

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφη η κλουβα!! Περιμενουμε να δουμε κ με τους νεοσσους μεσα!!

----------


## tliotis

μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια και υπεροχη η κλουβα σου!μακαρι να ειχα τον χωρο σου!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε καλησπέρα.
Μια παρατήρηση θα ήθελα να κάνω, εχεις σκεφτεί να βάλεις κάτι σάν πλάτη στο πίσω μέρος, ξύλινη η άλλο υλικο, όχι τπτ άλλο απλά θα γλυτώσεις τις ακαθαρσίες απο τα φλούδια.
Σε μια δικιά μου κατασκευή έβαλα πλάτη για να μήν μου γεμίζει ο χώρος με φλούδια και μετα διαπίστωσα οτι είχα πρόβλημα και στις άλλες μεριές και έβαλα προστατευτικο και εκεί γύρω στα 10 εκατοστα στο κάτω μέρος.
Φιλικά πάντα έ.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Παναγιώτη σκέφτομαι να βάλω αυτές τις ταΐστρες εσωτερικά που πιστεύω περιορίζουν πολύ τα φλούδια..



Τώρα αν δεν καταφέρω να τα περιορίσω θα βάλω γύρω-γύρω μια λωρίδα 10cm  πλεξιγκλάς, όπως έχεις βάλει εσύ.

----------


## jk21

θα σου προτεινα για την  σωστη διαχειρηση των σπορων απο τα πουλια (μη επιλογη μονο οσων τους αρεσουν και οχι πεταγμα εξω αφαγωτων σπορων ) αυτου του τυπου την ταιστρα  που μπορεις να την κρεμας σε ενα καναλι πλαστικο για καλωδια (χωρις το καπακι του ) που μπορει να μπει καθετα στην κλουβα σου κολλητο .κατι σαν και αυτο που εχω κανει στη δικια μου και χρησιμοποιω και σαν οδηγο για το χωρισμα οταν το βαζω





αν κρεμεται στην μεση οπως σου λεω ,ολα τα φλουδια θα μεινουν εντος κλουβας

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη έχω αυτές τις ταΐστρες, το μεσαίο μέγεθος σε μια μικρότερη  κλούβα, όταν λες "χωρίς το καπάκι του" εννοείς χωρίς τα πλαστικά  χωρίσματα  που έχει μέσα; 
Δημιουργούνε κανένα πρόβλημα;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε τα φλούδια πέφτουνε έξω και απο τον αέρα που προκαλείτε κατα την ώρα που τα πουλιά πάνε να πετάξουνε έτσι όποια ταίστρα και να βάλεις πάλι θα υπάρχουνε απώλειες και καλύτερα θα ήτανε να το έχεις στα υπόψη σου.

----------


## xXx

Κώστα μπράβο φίλε πολύ καλή κατασκευή

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ εννοω χωρις το καπακι του καναλιου (των καλωδιων ) ,οχι της ταιστρας .δες στη φωτο απο την κλουβα μου να καταλαβεις

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή !!! Μπράβο Κώστα

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ο.Κ Δημήτρη κατάλαβα.. :Happy0159:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Άργησα λίγο αλλά τελικά έβαλα πλέγμα στους πάτους για να μην έρχονται τα πουλιά σε επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές...

Εδώ είναι το πλαίσιο με το πλέγμα..


..και μέσα στο συρτάρι.


Τοποθετημένο στην κλούβα.. 


και πλάγια.




Οι εφημερίδες είναι για να μην κολλήσει  το πλαίσιο στο συρτάρι μέχρι να στεγνώσει η ξυλόκολλα που έχω βάλει στις ενώσεις και να το βάψω.
Είμαι σε αναζήτηση υλικού για τον πάτο, βοήθεια κανείς;  ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο βρε Κώστα!!! Φοβερή δουλειά!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Φανή! :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ωραιος.... αντε με το καλο να την γεμισεις!!!

----------


## ovelix83

ειναι απλα τελεια.......μου την χαριζεις.??οχι?............ :Evilgrin0039: την θελωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## jk21

> Είμαι σε αναζήτηση υλικού για τον πάτο, βοήθεια κανείς;


ξεκαθαρα pellets απο πριονιδι συμπιεσμενο .

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη, pellets εννοείς αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν για βιοκαύσιμο;

----------


## mitsman

ναι Κωστα.... αυτα εννοει!

----------


## makis97

Γίνεται να βάλουμε πριονίδι έτσι όπως είναι??

----------


## mariakappa

οχι.το πριονιδι εχει πολυ σκονη που δεν κανει να εισπνεουν τα πουλια.ειδικα με το πεταγμα θα ανεβαινει ολη η σκονη επανω.αυτο που εδειξε ο δημητρης ειναι το καλυτερο απο ολα.και μπορει να φαινεται το πριονιδι πιο οικονομικο αλλα αυτο ειναι απατη.το πριονιδι μυριζει και θελει πιο συχνα αλλαγη απ'οτι τα πελλετς.αρα το ιδιο κοστιζουν.

----------


## jk21

εχω δει καπου και κομματια ξυλου μικρα .νομιζω της witte molen . εχουν παρομοια συμπεριφορα με τα pellet αλλα τα pellet ειδικα απο τοτε που τα βρηκα και οικονομικα σε συσκευασια πελλετ για καυσιμο ,δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα !

----------


## panos70

Το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου ειναι χαρτι Α3 η Α4 (μετα απο προτροπη του jk21) αναλογα με το καθε κλουβι η ζευγαρωστρα και να αλλαζετε μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον, και ποιο καθαρα, και χωρις σκονες, και χωρις να φοβομαστε αν ειναι ανθυγιεινα, και φυσικα και ποιο φθηνο

----------


## mitsman

> Το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου ειναι χαρτι Α3 η Α4 (μετα απο προτροπη του jk21) αναλογα με το καθε κλουβι η ζευγαρωστρα και να αλλαζετε μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον, και ποιο καθαρα, και χωρις σκονες, και χωρις να φοβομαστε αν ειναι ανθυγιεινα, και φυσικα και ποιο φθηνο


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτοτατα!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

> Το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου ειναι χαρτι Α3 η Α4 (μετα απο προτροπη του jk21) αναλογα με το καθε κλουβι η ζευγαρωστρα και να αλλαζετε μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον, και ποιο καθαρα, και χωρις σκονες, και χωρις να φοβομαστε αν ειναι ανθυγιεινα, και φυσικα και ποιο φθηνο


αρκει τα κλουβια να εχουν σχαρα ε πανο?

----------


## jk21

για να ειμαι σαφης .θεωρω τα pellet το πιο απορροφητικο υλικο που ξερω και δεν σηκωνουν σκονη οπως πχ η αμμο για γατες .η απορροφητικοτητα ειναι η βαση για την μη αναπτυξη βακτηριων .για κλουβες ειναι ασυζητιτι για μενα οτι καλυτερο και ειδικα για αλλαγη οχι συχνη (2 φορες το μηνα )

για ταιστρα και κλουβι  μικρο τα Α3 και Α4 χαρτια αντιστοιχα ειναι ιδανικη λυση για γρηγορη τοποθετηση και αλλαγη .απο απορροφητικοτητα δεν ειναι κατι εξαιρετικο αλλα αν τα αλλαζουμε καθε μερα ή 2 μερες το πολυ ειναι τελεια .με αυτη την προυποθεση τα προτεινα και στον Πανο .το 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα για μενα ειναι 1 φορα το διημερο τουλαχιστον και το καλοκαιρι με τα μπανακια και τις συνθηκες θερμοκρασιας αναπτυξης βακτηριων ιδανικες ,καθε μερα υποχρεωτικα

----------


## ovelix83

δηλαδη τα πελλετ που πουλανε για θερμανση δεν εχουν  καποιο συστατικο το οποιο ειναι επιβλαβες στα πουλια,,,ειναι μονο πεπιεσμενο πριονιδι?

----------


## nautikos52

Ξέρεις κανείς που μπορώ να βρω στον Πειραιά pellets γιατί το cats best δεν συμφέρει πλέον.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Νίκο pellets θα βρεις σε αποθήκες με καυσόξυλα.

Λιγο δύσκολο να βρεις τώρα, όσους πήρα τηλ. μου είπαν από Αύγουστο και μετά θα φέρουν...

----------


## jk21

> δηλαδη τα πελλετ που πουλανε για θερμανση δεν εχουν  καποιο συστατικο το οποιο ειναι επιβλαβες στα πουλια,,,ειναι μονο πεπιεσμενο πριονιδι?


δεν μπορω να ξερω τι βαζει η καθε εταιρια αλλα σε αυτα που εχω νομιζω το αναφερουν αλλα μου ειχε πει και αυτος που τα ειχα αγορασει οτι γινονται χωρις καποια προσμιξη.δεν μπορω ομως να βαλω την υπογραφη μου σε αυτο .ουτε οτι οσα ειναι σε συσκευασιες για ζωα πχ το catsbest ή το  hungro ,γινονται με τον πλεον αγνο τροπο και κυριως ελεγχομενο τακτικα απο αρμοδιο φορεα

----------


## ovelix83

> δεν μπορω να ξερω τι βαζει η καθε εταιρια αλλα σε αυτα που εχω νομιζω το αναφερουν αλλα μου ειχε πει και αυτος που τα ειχα αγορασει οτι γινονται χωρις καποια προσμιξη.δεν μπορω ομως να βαλω την υπογραφη μου σε αυτο .ουτε οτι οσα ειναι σε συσκευασιες για ζωα πχ το catsbest ή το  hungro ,γινονται με τον πλεον αγνο τροπο και κυριως ελεγχομενο τακτικα απο αρμοδιο φορεα



οντως ειναι ενα θεμα............

----------


## dogoulisd

Όχι το pellet δεν έχει προσθήκη οτιδήποτε αλλού παρά της πρώτης ύλης που χρησιμοπιουν οι εταιρίες. συνήθως κανονικό ξύλο οξιας σουηδικου η ότι να ναι.δεν μπορεί να έχει προσθήκη.1 γιατί περνάει έλεγχο ποιότητας .2 πρέπει να είναι 100% οικολογικό 3. Ο τρόπος κατασκευής του δεν ευνοεί τη χρήση ουσιών βλαβερων για τα πουλιά όπως ας πούμε παραφινης γιατί μετην πίεση που δέχεται το ξύλο θα είχε πάρει φωτιά παρόλο την αφυγρανση.Τώρα αν κάποιος προσθέτει κάτι μετα δεν νομίζω γιατί πάλι δεν υπάρχει λόγος,οπως ασ πουμε καλύτερη καύση.Κάντε χρήση άφοβα είναι ιδανικό.Δυο παρατηρήσεις .1 μην χρησιμοποιείται  pellet υπολειματων καλλιέργειας οπωσ βαμβακιας ας πούμε, λόγο φυτοφαρμάκων και αποικία τυχόν εντόμων που γέννησαν τα αυγά τους εκεί.Για τα πουλιά ισχύει αυτο για καύση είναι μια χαρά. 2 μην πληρώνεται πάνω απο 0,30 λεπτά το κιλό είναι αισχροκερδια,Ειδικά για το λόγο που το θελουμε εμείς.

----------


## GIORGOSNIK

file kalh xronia me ugeia .... 8a 8ela mia plhroforia sxetika me ths plastikous sundesmous ...den mporo na bro

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ θα σε παρακαλεσω να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες (συμφωνα με τους ορους εγγραφης που υπεγραψες αν θυμασαι ....)

Πλαστικους συνδεσμους συνδεσης αλουμιονοδοκων μαλλον θα βρεις (εχω καιρο να διασταυρωσω αν υπαρχουν ακομη ) εκει που θα σου στειλω με πμ .Πρωτα να δεις τι διασταση θα βρεις σε αυτους και μετα να αγορασεις αλουμινοδοκους να ταιριαζουν .Σκεψου οτι οι εξωτερικες διαστασεις των συνδεσμων πρεπει να ειναι ιδιες ή ελαχιστα μικροτερες των εσωτερικων των αλουμινοδοκων

----------

